
North Korea Fires Ballistic Missile Before Xi-Trump Meeting - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-04/north-korea-fires-unidentified-projectile-into-east-sea
======
chmaynard
The Asian version of the Duchy of Grand Fenwick squeaks again.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mouse_That_Roared](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mouse_That_Roared)

